# Dayton Wa. to Prescott Wa.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been looking at riding this for a while. Actually thinking of starting in Starbuck and riding through Dayton to Prescott. Has anyone here done this ride? A while back I had found a video of some people who had ridden through this on a much larger ride. Now I cannot find the video any longer. It was cool to see because they rode past my wifes Grand parents house in Starbuck. 
Anybody? If you have done this how was it? Did you enjoy the ride? (stupid question, of course you enjoyed it. You were on a bike, that is the ultimate goal isn't it?) 
Give me your thoughts.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

You may have seen a video from cycle Oregon. They did the NE corner of Oregon and came through Clarkston, Pomeroy, Dayton. I think they went through Prescott then broke south to Walla Walla. The ride was 2010. Check out their site, Cycle Oregon XXIII | Cycle Oregon
It has the routes they took. Didn't look for videos but they may be there too. Hope this helps.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Search 2010 cycle Oregon and a couple YouTube videos are there.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I have seen those. Not quite the video I am looking for. I am thinking the one I am after has been deleted. I do really like the cycle Oregon one. I know a lot of the places they showed. Since I live in N.E. Oregon I see these places. 
I am still planning on riding around Prescott and Dayton area this coming summer. My wife grew up in that area and I think she would really enjoy that ride. I already know I would.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Found this PDF on the Wheatland Wheelers site. No video but a map of various routes around Walla Walla including Dayton and Prescott. Ive never ridden around there so no input on a preferred route.


----------

